# rabbit hunting



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

So today we were driving On our family trip and i spotted two nice size rabbits so i poke my head out of the car to shoot one or if i had the chance both of them so i loaded up a rock into the pouch and aim for a head shoot when the ran a little farther like i guess 10-15 yards and took the shot before it left even father when i connected with a head shot a died instantly and got off the car and picked him up (nice eating tommorow) and a few yards away i saw my first back tailed jack rabbit.(not alot here in the part of texas i live in very rare if you see one

Thanks for viewing slingshot shooter


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

Heres the pic


----------



## Katman (Jun 14, 2013)

Great shot! I love that rock chunker you got. Hey what part of Texas is that.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Love that big pouch and nice shooting. Only thing left to ask is..... pot or pan. LOL


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

North texas and pot


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations on your achievement . I am sure it will be most enjoyable.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice shooting!!! Love the pouch on that slinger you have there!

SMS


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting ... love the fact you were using rocks. As I said before ... Stones, the ammo of champions!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

good shooting mate


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice shooting mate! Only shoot a rabbit if your comfortable of a headshot!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shot!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

how did you cook the bunny,nice shooting by the way


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

nice meal soon and great shooting


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Good shooting on the run that. Nice work


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice looking rabbit grate shot


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

thats not a rock, its a boulder ! And that's a boulder pouch. good shooting. Harry


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Any place you hit it with that rock and it was all she wrote ! Good going.


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

I made a good headshot. On it when i skinned it rite between the eyes was the crush hole the rock made on him (sorry i forgot to take the pics)


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

That's a straightforward no-nonsense catty, too. If folks like exotic catties that's great but it's nice also to see that a simple fork still gets the job done. Harry


----------



## Jesse Sha (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice shooting!Your slingshot is so devastating!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Now that... is an awwwsome slingshot dude!!! I've never caught anything while the game was on the move, great shot any many more to you in the future


----------

